# how to make liquid carbon?



## Extrame (Jun 8, 2011)

anyone tried to make their own liquid carbon?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

yep should be some threads
look at "glutaraldehyde"
here is that thread

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ts/31615-glutaraldehyde-instead-excel-23.html


----------

